# Linux Server mit Firewall ??



## Waelder (19 Dezember 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich hab mal eine ganz andere Frage.

In unserem Betrieb (25 Nasen) ist vor kurzem unsere steinalte Firewall mit mailserver verreckt. Das ist eine Pyramid Benhur Firewall mit PC und Linux (derivat??). Wir schaffen uns z.Zt auch ein neuen Server (W2003) an und ich möchte nun die steinalte Firewall gegen ein LInux System mit Grafischer oberfläche austauschen. Das Ding sollte folgendes Können :
- Software Firewall
- VIrenscanner für Mails
- Mailabholung extern, Intern Mails weiterleiten
incl. Speichern der Mails und ggf Verwaltung von Terminen via outlook.
- Proxy Funktion (loggen der Verbindungsdaten)

Ich will es nicht unbedingt via W2003 erledigen
Das I-Tüpfelchen wäre noch Freeware...dann bekomm ich sicher nen Bonus vom cheffe *ROFL* 

Hat von euch einer Erfahrungen ?


----------



## noisy-tec (19 Dezember 2008)

Schau Dir mal Ipcop an, das sollte fast alles bis auf den Mailserver direkt erschlagen.
Wenn Du Linuxkenntnisse hast, kannst Du da auch einen Mailserver aufsetzen. Andernfalls hilft Dir Debian, Ubuntu Server,etc.


----------



## Oberchefe (19 Dezember 2008)

evtl. reicht auch eine Kombination von fli4l und eisfair:
http://www.fli4l.de/home/features/funktionsumfang/
http://www.eisfair.org/home/was-ist-eisfair/

ist zumindest kostenlos und die Hardwareanforderungen sind auch nicht sehr hoch.


----------



## edison (20 Dezember 2008)

Fli4l als Firewall find ich etwas gewagt in einer Produktivumgebung.
Dann lieber IpCop als Firewall und einen 2. Rechner mit Eisfair dahinter für die Serveraufgaben.
Sicherlich reicht da auch noch der alte BenHur als Hardware.


----------



## seeba (20 Dezember 2008)

Fedora Linux + Postfix + Cyrus IMAP + eGroupware

Als Firewall nehmt bitte eine Hardwarewall, Danke.


----------



## DELTALOGIC Support (22 Dezember 2008)

Guten Morgen,



edison schrieb:


> Fli4l als Firewall find ich etwas gewagt in einer Produktivumgebung.



Warum? Ich hätte keine Bedenken - natürlich vorausgesetzt die Konfiguration ist sauber gemacht und es handelt sich nicht um irgendwelche alten Versionsstände mit bekannten Sicherheitslücken.

Bernhard Götz


----------



## edison (22 Dezember 2008)

> vorausgesetzt die Konfiguration ist sauber gemacht


Das ist richtig, aber Fli4l mutiert schnell zur Eierlegenden Wollmilchsau.
Das harmoniert nicht wirklich mit dem Sicherheitsgedanken einer Firewall.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (22 Dezember 2008)

Von der c't gibt es ja das Debian-Server Projekt.
Früher haben die auch auf Ipcop gesetzt, in der aktuellen Version laufen die verschiedenen Systeme wie Firewall und Server etc. jeweils in einer separaten Xen VM.

http://www.heise.de/ct/08/19/222/

Sicher ist es besser die Firewall auf eine gesonderte Hardware zu legen, aber gerade in sehr kleinen Betrieben ist für sowas nicht immer das Geld da.

Gruß


----------

